# Booster mon macbook pro : RAM, SSD & Superdrive ...



## vinyle12 (18 Février 2012)

Salut à tous.

Voilà j'ai upgradé cet été pour un MBP 15"(hd) _ core i7 2,2ghz _ intel hd graphics 3000 _ 4 go rem _ 500 go HDD 7200 rpm

Je n'avais pas pris l'extension de RAM à 8go à la commande car presque 4 fois plus cher que de le faire soit même... Je comptait passer à 8 go dans l'année.

Et là, en cherchant un peu quel modèle de barrettes prendre, je suis de plus en plus tenté par l'installation un SSD , ce qui à l'air bien plus rentable.

Je Change donc mon fusil d'épaule et compte sortir le Superdrive en boitier externe, et mettre un SSD à la place avec un caddy pas trop cher, par exemple ce kit chez macway :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23164/kit-storeva-macbook-et-macbook-pro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html

J'ai glané les infos majeures à propos de cette pratique de plus en plus répandue, et j'ai relevé quelques points pour lesquels les réponses restent floues, ou alors datent de plus d'un an...

1/ Qu'en est-il du problème de crash lors de la mise en hibernation ? j'aimerai bien laisser le HDD à sa place, sur ses silentblock loin de la carte mère...

2/ Quel impact sur l'autonomie, en passant de 1 à deux volumes à alimenter ?

3/ Quelle est la capacité de SSD mini nécessaire pour rendre l'utilisation du HDD ponctuelle (stockage uniquement des médias sur le HHD)

4/ Finalement, avec un SSD, Upgrader ver 8go de ram est-il nécessaire ? Etudiant en archi, il m'arrive pour les rendus de faire tourner Photoshop, InDesign et illustrator en meme temps, voir sketchup couplé à un moteur de rendu, et vectorworks que je vient d'installer. J'ai une Machine virtuelle de winXP, que je lance de manière anecdotique, mais qui me servira si je me met à 3ds max...

5/ La marque et le modèle du SSD on il une importance ou les qualités sont-elles similaires (je constate une variation de presque 50 % entre les différents modèles de 120 go chez macway) ?

Beaucoup de questions, j'espère que ce poste pourra centraliser les données essentielle sur le remplacement Superdrive>SSD car je n'ai trouvé aucun post complet et récent à ce jour me permettant d'arrêter mon choix ...

Merci pour vos réponse / retours d'expérience.


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

Up ! aucun avis ?

Vos SSD vous ont tous pété à la figure ??! c'est inquiétant ...


----------



## macbookeur75 (19 Février 2012)

y a deja plein de sujets qui en parlent 

une petite recherche et tu auras ta réponse


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> y a deja plein de sujets qui en parlent
> 
> une petite recherche et tu auras ta réponse




Effectivement, j'ai déjà parcouru une flopée de posts qui traitent du sujet, et j'ai encore quelques doutes sur les points que j'ai évoqués plus haut, pour lesquels les réponses trouvées sont partagée et floues.

Cela fait apparemment un an que cette pratique devient courante, je pense donc que pas mal d'utilisateurs sont en mesure de proposer un retour sur leur propre expérience, et ainsi d'apporter des réponse "fraiches" au questions soulevées.

En revanche, si un post récent et complet existe à ce sujet et à échappé à ma recherche, je suis preneur !


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

Pour faire rapide,
1)Pas de SSD SATA3 ds la baie optique ,port instable sur les MBP Early 2011
2)Choix du SSD :qualité/prix/performance/capacité >Crucial M4 128GB, aucun soucie sur Mac et MAJ  Firmware possible, tu peux pas de tromper,t as juste a profiter  du SSD.
3)50% jamais vu un tel écart sur des SSD de  120GB embarquant de la NAND MLC 25nm..


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

Une incompatibilité dont je n'avais pas eu vent ... merci pour l'info.
Aparament cette incompatibilité concerne tous les mbp 2011. Seul le MBP 13" late 2011 accepte un ssd data III sur la nappe du lecteur optique.

Concrètement, est-ce que je dois prendre un SATA II, fonctionnera t-il à l'emplacement du superdrive ? un seul modèle dispo sur macway et quid de la qualité de la marque OCZ :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23314/ocz-disque-ssd-octane-128-go-25-sata-ii-3-gbs.html

Ou est-ce qu'en prenant un SATA III (ducou ça serait un crucial), et en l'installant à l'emplacement du HDD, je règle le problème ?

j'aurais bien aimé ne pas mettre le HDD à la place du lecteur optique pour des questions de vibration, mais bon ...


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

- Intel 0,1% (contre 0,3%)
- Crucial 0,8% (contre 1,9%)
- Corsair 2,9% (contre 2,7%)
- OCZ 4,2% (contre 3,5%)

Intel confirme sa première place avec un taux de retour des plus impressionnants. Il est suivit de Crucial, qui améliore nettement son taux mais il faut dire que le dernier était fortement impacté par les M225 - sur les C300 seuls on atteignait les 1%. Les taux de retour pour panne sont par contre en hausse chez Corsair et surtout chez OCZ, ce dernier confirmant de loin sa dernière position. 8 SSD sont au-delà des 5% :
*
- 9,14% OCZ Vertex 2 240 Go
- 8,61% OCZ Agility 2 120 Go
- 7,27% OCZ Agility 2 40 Go
- 6,20% OCZ Agility 2 60 Go
- 5,83% Corsair Force 80 Go
- 5,31% OCZ Agility 2 90 Go
- 5,31% OCZ Vertex 2 100 Go
- 5,04% OCZ Agility 2 3.5" 120 Go*


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

D'autre avis ? passer à 8 go de RAM est-il judicieux ? qu'en est-il du problème de veille profonde/hibernation ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

J'ai prévu la même chose que toi.
Je pense que passer à 8Go va bien booster les performances, et ton système sur SSD sera plus rapide.
Maintenant, j'avais la même préoccupation que toi, à savoir où mettre le SSD. Si tu le mets dans l'optibay, tu perds la fonction hibernation. Apparemment, l'histoire des vibrations et autres sont un peu une légende urbaine. La société OWC, qui fabrique les caddy data doubler, conseille de mettre le SSD à la place du dur et le dur dans le caddy.


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

OWC le conseil tt simplement parce que, a part le 13 Late 2011 ,on a pas le choix avec un SSD SATA3, c est la seul raison.
ils vont quand même pas te dire de ne pas acheter leurs SSD SATA3 sous prétexte qu ils ne fonctionnent pas ou mal dans la baie optique.


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

Merci pour ces chiffres précis, ducoup si je croise ces donnée avec le tableau qui suit, j'ai le choix entre ces deux modèles (je vise du 120 go, peut être que je redescendrai à 60 go):

INTEL SSD 320 (SATA II)
http://www.amazon.fr/Intel-SSD-Disque-flash-SATA/dp/B004TBMM0W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329663695&sr=8-1

CRUCIAL SSD M4 (SATA III)
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/24736/crucial-disque-ssd-m4-128-go-25-sata-iii.html


Reste à éclaircir le problème de la compatibilité entre le SATA du SSD et le SATA de la nappe du superdrive


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

En théorie pas de problème avec un support SATA2 dans le baie optique.
OCZ est a fuir comme la peste.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

En fait, le problème (pour moi) vient surtout du fait qu'il n'aurait plus l'hibernation...
Mais le SSD OWC a l'air bien quand même. J'hésite entre le OWC mercury electra en 120Go et le Crucial 128Go M4. Dur dur... Je ne sais pas s'il y aurait une grande différence de performance. Pour le prix, ça revient quasi au même à peu de chose près, mais ce qui m'intéresse surtout, ce sont les performances...
Et oui, si en effet OWC veut vendre ses trucs qui ne peuvent se mettre qu'à la place du disque dur, c'est clair qu'ils ne sont plus très objectifs ^^


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

OWC mercury electra embarque de la NAND Asynchrone comme on trouve sur Agility 3 d OCZ plus cher au GB et moins performant qu un M4 128GB NAND Synchrone.
Malgré les chiffres qu OWC  annonce, les performance sont en deçà,dans la réalité.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Ah, tu fais bien de me le dire !
Bon, faut que je trouve un data doubler pas trop cher et le crucial M4...


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

Leur DataDoubler est très bien,il supporte la SATA3 6Gigabits.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Non, mais je ne parlais pas d'un caddy générique, c'est le data doubler d'OWC que je veux absolument, c'est juste que macupgrade ne livre pas en Suisse, et qu'il est juste au-dessus de la franchise acceptée sans TVA pour la Suisse sur le site américain. J'essaie d'en trouver un aux US vendu par un particulier, mais jusqu'à maintenant, chou blanc.


----------



## H.Cassandre (19 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai actuellement un MBP 13 early 2011 2,3GHz i5 - SSD Crucial M4 128Go acheté chez Crucial - 8Go RAM acheté chez Macway.

En toute sincérité, je dois t'avouer que l'ajout de RAM n'a pas sensiblement modifié les performances de mon MBP. Pour une utilisation standard, il est vrai que 4Go suffisent. Maintenant, par rapport à l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire, les 8Go (6Go?) de RAM me semblent indispensables. Pour mes études, je suis amenée à réaliser de lourds travaux sur Photoshop, InDesign et il n'était pas rare qu'avant mon upgrade je me retrouve confrontée à la roue multicolore. Aujourd'hui, je ne saurais même plus dire s'il y a du vert dans cette roue multicolore (saisissez l'idée ).

Pour ce qui est du SSD, je l'ai installé à la place de l'ancien HDD. La MAJ du firmware a été un jeu d'enfant, l'activation TRIM également. Et pourtant Dieu seul sait qu'il existe un océan entre l'informatique et moi. Le changement entre le HDD et le SSD a été radical. Il me semble être, à l'heure actuelle, très peu envisageable un retour sur un HDD pour lancer les applis, pour la bibliothèques itunes. 

Si je devais résumer, je dirais que l'upgrade que tu comptes faire est idéal pour tes besoins. 

NB : Concernant l'autonomie de la batterie (si jamais tu te posais la question), j'avoue ne pas avoir relevé de sensibles changements. Il m'est arrivée de lire à quelques endroits qu'un SSD était moins gourmand en ressource. Que nenni !

Je te souhaite une agréable soirée,

Cassandre.


----------



## johnmiller (19 Février 2012)

C'est quoi l'HIBERNATION dont vous parlez?
Merci.


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

Donc finalement je ferait mieux de prendre un SSD M4 en SATA III (meilleur avenir, et un peu plus rapide que le intel malgrès sa conso plus élevée ) qui fonctionnerai sans problème à la place du HDD, en reléguant le HHD dans le caddy ?

Et concernant le caddy, je pensais prendre ce kit, qu'est-ce que ça vaut à votre avis ? :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23164/kit-storeva-macbook-et-macbook-pro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html


----------



## flambi (19 Février 2012)

vinyle12 a dit:


> Donc finalement je ferait mieux de prendre un SSD M4 en SATA III (meilleur avenir, et un peu plus rapide que le intel malgrès sa conso plus élevée ) qui fonctionnerai sans problème à la place du HDD, en reléguant le HHD dans le caddy ?
> 
> Et concernant le caddy, je pensais prendre ce kit, qu'est-ce que ça vaut à votre avis ? :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23164/kit-storeva-macbook-et-macbook-pro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html



sur le lien que tu nous donnes je crois quil y a marqué que cest incompatible avec les macbook pro 2011... Apres peut etre est-ce une erreur?


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

Je vois aucune incompatibilité av le MBP 2011 
STOREVA 
Référence MacWay : 
MBKSRV0001 
*Compatibilité : *
*MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i7 (Octobre 2011) | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i7 (Octobre 2011) | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core i7 (Octobre 2011) | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core i5 (Octobre 2011) | MacBook Pro Unibody 17 pouces *| MacBook octobre 2009 | MacBook Pro Unibody 13" | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core 2 Duo (avril 2010) | *MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core i7 (février 2011) | MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core i5 (février 2011) |* MacBook Pro Unibody juin 2009 | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i7 (avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i5 (avril 2010) | MacBook Pro Unibody 15" (juin 2009) | *MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i7 (février 2011) | MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core i7 (février 2011) |* MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i7 (avril 2010) | MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core i5 (avril 2010) | MacBook Pro Unibody 17" (janvier 2009) | MacBook Pro Unibody octobre 2008 | MacBook Unibody octobre 2008


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

johnmiller a dit:


> C'est quoi l'HIBERNATION dont vous parlez?
> Merci.



L'hibernation, c'est la mise en veille longue que font les macbook juste avant de se décharger complètement. en gros il écrit sur le disque dur une image de la RAM pour pouvoir redémarrer dan l'état ou il était même si la ram n'est plus rafraichie par la batterie.

En installant le SSD sur le SATA du superdrive, et en l'utilisant comme disque système, cette fonction n'était plus opérationnelle.


----------



## flambi (19 Février 2012)

Un peu plus bas il y a une catégorie "incompatibilités"


----------



## vinyle12 (19 Février 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Un peu plus bas il y a une catégorie "incompatibilités"



_"Mac :
 Sur les MacBook Pro à partir de 2011 (sauf MacBook Pro 13" fin 2011) et dans le cas de l'installation d'un SSD SATA III, il est recommandé d'installer celui-ci à l'emplacement du disque d'origine et de réserver la baie optique pour un disque dur classique (9,5 mm d'épaisseur max.) ou un SSD SATA II."_


Vous m'arrêtez si j'ai mal compris, mais ce n'est pas vraiment une incompatibilité, c'est juste une mise en garde des conflits entre SATA II et SATA III et le SATA du superdrive. En gros ce qu'on disait quelques post plus haut, à savoir qu'il faut brancher le SSD SATA III sur la nappe SATA du hhd, et pas sur la nappe SATA du superdrive.


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

Comme dit en première page,il parle juste ds le cas *d une installation d un SSD SATA3 dans la baie optique des 2011 ,hormis le Late 13 2011*.Sinon concernant le datadoubleur il est bien compatible av tt les 2011.


----------



## flambi (19 Février 2012)

Autant pour moi, enfin moi je ne mettrai jamais mon HDD à la place du SuperDrive, trop peur de dessouder la carte mère ou je sais pas quoi. Quand on a payé 2000 sa machine, on prend pas le risque de Peter la carte mère.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Oui, après faut voir ce qui est vrai et ce qui est légende urbaine... dessouder la carte-mère ? A cause des vibrations ? La plupart des gens qui ont fait la manip ont mis le SSD à la place du dur et le dur dans la baie, à cause du problème de l'hibernation et n'ont eu strictement aucun problème.
Par contre... Le disque dur dans la baie, ça va faire du bruit. Surtout que la fente du CD reste ouverte.
A part ça, j'ai vu quelqu'un sur un forum qui suggérait de prendre plutôt un 5400rpm pour le dur s'il sert de disque de stockage uniquement (dans le cadre du système sur le SSD) parce que ça ne change rien ou presque niveau vitesse, et que ça fait moins de bruit.
Pour moi qui vais probablement l'acheter neuf sur l'apple store, j'hésite à prendre le 5400... Mais après, quand il s'agira de le revendre (pas tout de suite ^^), les acheteurs vont me faire "ouais, mais c'est mieux le disque en 7200rpm".

Sinon, j'ai cru voir passer quelque part que maintenant les deux étaient en SATA III et qu'il n'y avait plus de souci. Ou alors est-ce seulement sur le 13 pouces ? Je dois dire que ça m'inquiète un peu, cette histoire, au final. J'ai l'impression que les avis sont partagés en 50/50, avec les anti disque dur dans la baie et les anti SSD dans la baie.
Mais après, c'est clair que si on prend un SSD en 6G exprès pour que ça aille plus vite et qu'il est limité, c'est juste débile. Autant prendre le 3G... Hésitation, hésitation !!!


----------



## kalm (19 Février 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Autant pour moi, enfin moi je ne mettrai jamais mon HDD à la place du SuperDrive, trop peur de dessouder la carte mère ou je sais pas quoi. Quand on a payé 2000&#8364; sa machine, on prend pas le risque de Peter la carte mère.



Comment veux tu que le HDD puisse dessouder un CM alors qui n est pas en contact avec celle ci, ni avec  le data doubler d ailleurs.

Mais il est bien évidement que des lors que c est envisageable ,autant laisser le HDD a son emplacement d origine.
Tu peux aussi envisager de ne plus écouter de musique sur ton MBP pour éviter tte vibration et résonance.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

J'imagine qu'il pensait à la transmission des vibrations, vu que le dur ne sera plus dans son emplacement antichoc et antivibrations.
Après, question chaleur, ça se passe comment ?


----------



## vinyle12 (20 Février 2012)

Sur mon MBP acheté mi juillet 2011 au moment de la sortie de Lion, l'apli "Information système" m'indique que mes deux port SATA (HDD et superdrive) on une 'vitesse de liaison" de 6 gigabits, ce qui correspond à du SATA III si je n'm'abuse ... donc je testerai je pense, voir si les deux marche après mise à jour de l'EFI ...

Une autre question : en installant Photoshop ou indesign sur le SSD, je devais gagner en productivité, mais faudra-t-il que mes fichiers de travail soient sur le SSD pour en tirer toutes leurs capacités ???

D'autre part, rajouter de la ram est-il pertinant une foi avoir basculé le système sur SSD ? l'amélioration vaudra elle les 41 ? sera-t-elle notable ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Je pense que la ram et le SSD n'ont rien à voir. Les applis vont s'ouvrir plus vite, ton système sera plus rapide, mais photoshop va quand même avoir besoin de la ram pour traiter tes fichiers.
Par contre, je pense que les fichiers de travail n'ont pas besoin d'être sur le SSD, mais je me plante peut-être complètement...


----------



## flambi (20 Février 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Comment veux tu que le HDD puisse dessouder un CM alors qui n est pas en contact avec celle ci, ni avec  le data doubler d ailleurs.




oui non je parlais des vibrations transmises par le disque dur, c'est pour ca qu'il vaut mieux remplacer le superdrive par un ssd


----------



## kalm (20 Février 2012)

flambi a dit:


> oui non je parlais des vibrations transmises par le disque dur, c'est pour ca qu'il vaut mieux remplacer le superdrive par un ssd



Ben oui comment veux tu qu il dessoude ta CM par les vibration du HDD alors qu il n est pas en contacte av celle ci.
C est comme  les haut parleurs  intégrés au Mac ,ca créait une résonance sur l ensemble du Mac.
T imagine en concert la résonances et vibration qu encaisse un Mac.


----------



## flambi (20 Février 2012)

je ne dis pas que c'est un fait certain, mais vu que je suis encore sous garantie je prefere ne pas prendre de risque, et c'est compréhensible non?


----------



## kalm (20 Février 2012)

Tu fais comme bon te semble ,mais ne pas dire que mettre un HDD a l emplacement de la baie optique dessoudera la CM.


----------



## vinyle12 (20 Février 2012)

D'autres avis pour la ram ?


----------



## kalm (20 Février 2012)

Bien sur que la RAM  et le support  sont important,  puisque des lors que tu bosseras av PS, tt ce qui sera sur la RAM sera ensuite  écrit a pleine vitesse sur le SSD et en séquentiel. donc  plus le support de travail  sera rapide en accès, mieux cela sera.


----------



## vinyle12 (20 Février 2012)

Ok donc en résumé
- SSD 128 go comme disque système
- HDD 500go d'origine comme disque données, sur le data superdrive
- +4go ram
- Une arborescence bien construite pour par exemple placer mes dossier de travail temporairement sur le bureau (qui serait sur le ssd)
=> 270, c'est une somme tout de même !

Ma batterie va-elle en souffrire ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur des forums, il n'y a pas une grosse différence niveau consommation de la batterie, car le SSD consomme très peu.
Et à part ça, comme t'arrives à 270&#8364; ? C'est à peu près ce que va me coûter ma config (bon, un peu plus cher) et moi je pars sur deux barrettes de 8Go et le même SSD que toi.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

vinyle12 a dit:


> Ok donc en résumé
> 
> 
> Ma batterie va-elle en souffrir?



NON car l'ajout de DDR et du SSD ne consomme pas tant que cela (voir rien du tout)
donc niveau consommation tu seras sensiblement identique!


----------



## Heaulyveur (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je profite de cette discussion pour faire part de ma problématique :
J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" mid-2009 sous OS X Lion avec un disque dur interne de 250 Go.
Je souhaiterais à la fois remplacer celui-ci par un _hdd de 750Go_ et mettre un ssd de 120 Go à la place du lecteur SuperDrive. 
Du point de vue technique, pas de souci, de nombreux tutoriels sont disponibles pour effectuer les manipulations.

Dans un premier temps, mon objectif est de démarrer Mac OS lion via le ssd ; et parallèlement, avoir mes données iTunes, iPhoto sur le _nouveau hdd_.

Je me pose ainsi la question de savoir si la méthode suivante est la meilleure :
Mettre en place le ssd et le _nouveau hdd_ dans le même temps, puis rebooter OS X Lion via une clé-USB (créée antérieurement) sur le ssd. 
Ensuite, utiliser ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine pour restaurer les fichiers de mon ancien hdd sur le _nouveau_.

Merci


----------



## vinyle12 (20 Février 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur des forums, il n'y a pas une grosse différence niveau consommation de la batterie, car le SSD consomme très peu.
> Et à part ça, comme t'arrives à 270 ? C'est à peu près ce que va me coûter ma config (bon, un peu plus cher) et moi je pars sur deux barrettes de 8Go et le même SSD que toi.



SSD M4 128 go = 163 
DDR3 2x4gb      = 41 
Caddy + boitier  = 69 

=> au total 270 . si tu trouve moins cher je prend tout de suite !!!
Peut-être que tu ne compte pas virer le superdrivre, du coup t'économise 70 bal ...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Le SSD est en solde sur grosbill  
http://www.grosbill.com/4-crucial_s...ta_6_go_s_-138851-informatique-disque_dur_ssd
Quant à la ram, tu trouves moins cher sur ebay, j'en suis quasi sûre...
Ma config va me revenir un tout petit peu plus chère que la tienne, mais avec du 16Go en ddr3.
Je vais prendre le SSD en Suisse (même prix que chez grosbill, mais je pense qu'il risque d'arriver plus tôt), la ram sur ebay, le data doubler peut-être aussi sur ebay (on verra si j'arrive à choper celui que je veux) sinon sur le site d'OWC.

Je viens de checker sur ebay, en effet, elle est moins chère, mais c'est l'affaire de 3 ou 4... Par contre, pour le SSD, fonce  Et le data doubler sur le site d'OWC est en soldes.


----------



## vinyle12 (20 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> NON car l'ajout de DDR et du SSD ne consomme pas tant que cela (voir rien du tout)
> donc niveau consommation tu seras sensiblement identique!



D'accord merci pour l'info !

Le M4 128 go consume 3 watt en activité et 0,65 watt au repos. Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la consol de mon disque actuel (hitachi 500go 7200 tr) pour comparer, d'où ma question...

Des personnes ont-elles testé leur autonomie avant et après le passage au SSD+HDD ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (21 Février 2012)

Et hop, mémoire vive achetée, 100 pour les deux barrettes Corsair 8Go chacune. Je crois que j'ai eu un bon deal ^^ 
Maintenant, me reste à acheter le SSD, et surtout, l'ordinateur 

Heaulyver, ta question m'intéresse aussi, donc si quelqu'un a la réponse, ce serait cool 

De mon côté, j'hésitais à faire en deux étapes, à savoir ouvrir l'ordi, virer le dur, mettre le SSD et la ram, lancer l'ordi, installer l'OS, puis le rouvrir et mettre le HDD dedans. Mais est-ce qu'il y a une manière de dire à Lion de mettre mes données sur l'autre disque APRES l'installation ?
Sur un windows, on peut dire lors de l'installation qu'on veut par exemple tout ses fichiers utilisateurs sur une autre partition ou même un autre disque physique. Le faire après, c'est sans doute faisable, mais ça doit être vachement plus compliqué...

Sinon, évidemment, la solution la plus efficace est d'ouvrir l'ordi et de tout mettre à l'intérieur, et d'installer via la clé USB (faut encore que je me renseigne là-dessus). En Firewire à partir d'un autre mac, c'est possible ? J'ai commandé sur ebay un câble firewire en me disant que pour transférer toutes les données de mon vieux mac sur le nouveau, ce serait plus rapide que de l'USB, mais il y a peut-être moyen d'installer l'OS de cette manière ? Ça m'étonnerait, mais on ne sait jamais...


----------



## sebas033 (22 Février 2012)

J'ai un MBP 13" early 2011 acheté le mois dernier sur le refurb (date de fabrication décembre 2011).
Pour la baie optique, j'ai du 6Gb,( négocié à 1.5 Gb avec le superdrive, normal).
Je ne peux pas ajouter un SSD en Sata 3 à la place du superdrive ? 
J'envisage d'acheter un Crucial M4 cette année.
Je serai vraiment bridé sur le port du superdrive ou est-ce que je m'expose à des freezes ?


----------



## vinyle12 (22 Février 2012)

Si la fabrication date de décembre 2011 c'est donc un mbp 13" LATE 2011... donc d'après ce que disent les vendeurs de SSD, tu dois pouvoir mettre ton SSD sur le SATA superdrive !


----------



## sebas033 (22 Février 2012)

non, justement, c'est un early, c'est ce qui est indiqué dans informations systeme.
C'est coconut ID qui m'indique qu'il a été fabriqué en décembre.
Et il fait 2.3 Ghz alors que les Late ont 2.4


----------



## vinyle12 (22 Février 2012)

dans ce cas je me méfierai et je mettrais le SSD dans la baie du HDD d'origine.
Moi aussi les infos systèmes m'indiquent que le SATA du superdrive est à 6 giga, mais c'est un 15 pouce early 2011 donc je pense le SSD ira à la place du HDD...
Rien n'empêche de tester et de changer si c'est source de bug de toute façons ... c'est qu'une dizaine de vis à enlever ^^


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Février 2012)

A part ça, moi je commence déjà à stresser sur ce qui se passera après les changements... (bon, déjà, si je casse tout, je me tire une balle) J'aimerais avoir un dual boot snow leopard et lion, mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'était pas vraiment possible... Vous avez prévu quoi pour réinstaller le système ? Clé USB ?
J'ai mon macbook, je pensais le mettre en firewire pour passer les données de l'un à l'autre, mais est-ce qu'il y a une possibilité pour qu'il puisse prendre Lion depuis le mac en mode disque dur ?
Deuxième truc : installer d'abord Lion ou Snow Leopard ? Créer une ou deux partitions ? Help !


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je m'incruste car je risque de faire plus ou moins les memes choses, dans un avenir proche.

Je comptais me tourner vers un OCZ Agility 3 120Go / 8Go RAM sur un MBP 13" Late 2011 i5 2,4

Les OCZ ont l'air de ne pas avoir très bonne réputation ici a cause de problèmes de compatibilité ? Auquel cas ça ne semble pas poser problème sur les Late 2011

Ou aussi problèmes de fiabilité ? Auquel cas c'est plus embêtant.

Parce que j'ai trouve l'Agility 3 a 117e avec le kit caddy + superdrive ça fait 187 et la rem en Crucial j'ai trouve pour 43e les 8go 

Apres une autre question que je me pose est : Peut-on mettre deux systèmes via bootcamp sur le SSD + données sur le HDD sans que ça pose trop de problèmes.

En fait ce serait pour jouer un peu sous Win 7 qui gère en général mieux les HD 3000.  
Et je me dis que mettre ces jeux sur le SSD avec le système win7 (en plus de lion et les apps sous lion) ça peut être que mieux niveau perds non ?

En HDD je virerais le 500 Go apple avec ses debits ridicules puisque j'ai un Scorpio Black de la meme capacité depuis cet été.


----------



## kalm (28 Février 2012)

Le problème venait en fait du contrôleur SandForce 2xxxx ,tt les SSD embarquant ce contrôleur étaient touchés par ce bug .
En plus de ce contrôleur, OCZ est a fuir également pour d autre raison ,fiabilité ,changement de NAND en lousdé  &#8230;..enfin un réel manque de sérieux  d OCZ.
Jusque a preuve du contraire et a chercher les emmerdes  c est une marque a fuir.

D ailleurs cet Agility 3  peu performant est cher pour un SSD embarquant de la NAND Asynchrone.


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2012)

Tout le monde ici recommande le Crucial M4, mais quand je fais des recherches sur le net, sur les sites de tests, le M4 n'arrive jamais dans les premiers, que ce soit en test concrets, que en utilisant des logiciels de test.

Bon je vais creuser un peu plus alors.




Et Quid de mes autres question ?  Parce que si c'est intéressant que pour le système et les appris mais pas forcement les jeux, 64Go ça suffit, le reste sera sur mon DD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------

Bon d'apres les recherches que j'ai fait, les SSD a mémoire synchrones sont meilleurs pour la lecture, mais moins bon pour l'écriture.

Mais bon la lecture est plus importante pour l'utiliser pour le système.

Et a ce jeu la, Le M4 est numéro 2 derrière le Samsung 830 de ce que j'ai pu glaner.

Les deux tournent dans les 95e pour du 64 Go


----------



## kalm (28 Février 2012)

sokh1985 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Bon d'apres les recherches que j'ai fait, les SSD a mémoire synchrones sont meilleurs pour la lecture, mais moins bon pour l'écriture.



Pas du tout,ils sont plus performant dans les deux cas.
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=355772&pid=3574293&st=0&#entry3574293


----------



## kifkif (23 Mars 2012)

J'ajoute ma pierre :
Je vais aussi passer le DD sur le SD et mettre un SSD à la place.
Mais 75 le caddy chez macway, ça me semble de la folie alors qu'il y a ça  ou ça sur eBay et la boite pour le SD en externe.
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Mars 2012)

Alors petit bilan. La bête est arrivée, j'ai fait vendredi toutes mes manips (j'attendais le data doubler, commandé aux US, ils m'ont fait chier à la douane, mais ça c'est une autre histoire, je l'ai reçu vendredi matin). Du coup, je me suis lancée. J'ai pris mon temps et démonté le bébé (avec un peu de stress quand même, c'est quand même un truc très très cher (même si j'ai eu 20% de réduction, gniark gniark gniark...), mais j'ai déjà démonté plusieurs fois des trucs, dont le sony vaio P, et je crois honnêtement qu'une fois qu'on a changé le dur du Vaio P, on peut s'en sortir sur n'importe quoi. Bref). Les grandes manoeuvres, donc j'ai pris le dur, je l'ai mis dans le data doubler, j'ai viré le superdriver, j'ai mis le data doubler à la place, j'ai mis le SSD à la place du dur, et mes deux barrettes de ram. Grand moment de stress quand l'ordi démarre et me dit "ce disque n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur", jusqu'à ce que je réalise que le Crucial était probablement formaté en NTFS ou je ne sais quoi. Donc formatage, puis je copie tout depuis le dur avec CCC (en fait, j'avais fait une sauvegarde sur un disque externe, bootable, au cas où, mais je n'en ai pas eu besoin du tout). Après, je redémarre, et ce crétin des alpes ne voulait pas démarrer sur le SSD, c'était super bizarre. Après, il démarre sur le SSD, avec un fond d'écran ultra moche et les icônes par défaut alors que j'avais tout bien customisé. Du coup, j'ai été dans les préférences et je lui ai dit de démarrer sur le SSD, et le problème a été résolu !

Donc étape suivante : effacer le contenu du dur sauf mon dossier utilisateur, et dire à Lion que le dossier utilisateur est sur le dur et pas sur le SSD (j'avais pris soin de ne pas le copier quand j'ai fait la copie avec CCC), puis activation du trim, puis... L'éclate totale, à mesurer, chronomètre en main, le temps de démarrage de ma bête boostée aux stéroïdes : 10 secondes. Ouaip. C'est impression, je passe d'un ordi vieux de cinq ans qui mettait 5 minutes à démarrer, qui lançait firefox en plus d'une minute, et je ne parle même pas de photoshop, et là, ben j'ai même pas encore fini de remonter mon doigt quand je clique sur l'icône de firefox qu'il est déjà ouvert (et ce n'est pas une exagération). Je viens de le chronométrer sur le lancement de photoshop CS5 : 2 secondes. O__o
Bref, c'est impressionnant, ça va être un vrai plaisir de travailler sur une machine pareille 

Je m'attendais à avoir mille problèmes, que le SSD ne soit pas reconnu, que j'aie mal branché un fil, et patati et patata, et au final, c'était très simple.
Seul petit souci que j'ai rencontré : au moment où j'ai dû démonter la partie en métal du superdrive pour la mettre sur le data doubler, j'ai galérer. Je pense que ce sont des vis inviolables ou quelque chose du genre. Impossible de dévisser cette saloperie, mon tournevis creusait dans la vis comme dans du beurre. En forçant comme une malade, j'ai réussi à en dévisser une, puis je me suis démerdée pour l'autre. J'avais des vis de rechange, donc pas grave, mais je me demande si c'est un moyen pour apple de voir qui s'est amusé à virer le superdrive (et l'a remis discrétos avant de rapporter le mac au SAV). Bon, et avant que quelqu'un me pose la question conne que mon copain m'a posée hier : oui, j'ai bien tourné le tournevis dans le bon sens... c'est pas comme si j'en avais pas dévissé 15 juste avant... et j'ai des tournevis faits pour, donc pas un problème de matos de mon côté. Si quelqu'un a le même problème, je serais curieuse de le savoir. En tout cas, ce n'était pas mentionné dans le petit mode d'emploi pour l'installation du data doubler (une merveille, ce truc, c'est vraiment de la qualité), mais en même temps, ils parlaient d'une nappe orange, qui était noire chez moi, donc les derniers modèles étaient peut-être légèrement différents.

Bref, donc ma config, pour ceux que ça intéresse : 
macbook pro 17", quadricore 2.5Ghz, disque dur 750Go en 7200rpm (pas franchement utile, j'aurais pu prendre le 5400, mais la différence de prix était ridicule), SSD Crucial M4 128Go, et 16Gb de ram (2 barrettes de 8Gb Corsair (je crois qu'elles s'appellent CorsairValue)).

Donc au final, j'ai payé moins cher que le macbook pro 17" 2.5Ghz sur l'apple store en France, une fois toutes les modifs faites (bon, déjà je l'ai acheté en Suisse, TVA à 8%, ça fait une énorme différence, j'ai eu 20% de réduction, donc là aussi, un truc énorme, j'ai acheté la ram 100&#8364; à un gars qui s'était planté en commandant, et le SSD 120&#8364; neuf à un gars en Allemagne. Le data doubler, par contre, m'est revenu 70&#8364;. Evidemment, j'ai passé pas mal de temps à écumer le web à la recherche des meilleures affaires possibles ^^).

Bon, j'arrête de crâner avec mon mac, mais si quelqu'un d'autre a le même problème que moi pour les vis du superdrive, ça m'intéresserait de le savoir, parce que je n'ai pas vu ça mentionné sur le net (j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop cherché non plus, vu que j'étais occupée à dévisser, et qu'ensuite, ben ça marchait, donc j'étais occupée à réinstaller mon OS).

Et je me rends compte que ça fait un énorme pavé, désolée... je suis super bavarde...


----------



## kifkif (25 Mars 2012)

Ça ne répond pas à la question que j'ai posé juste avant toi. Sachant que tu as payé 70 ton Caddy, serait-ce une folie que d'acheter ceux sur ebay ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Mars 2012)

Je pense que quand tu as un ordi que tu as payé cher, tu évites de mettre une merde chinoise dedans qui va être mal coupée et qui va bouger à l'intérieur. Après, niveau connectique, c'est pas forcément le top non plus. J'avais hésité aussi, même réaction, 70&#8364; pour un bout de machin, ça me paraissait excessif, mais après avoir lu des trucs sur les machins chinois, je me suis dit que je n'allais pas risquer d'endommager un ordi à presque 2000&#8364; parce que j'étais trop pingre pour acheter de la qualité à mettre dedans.
Donc non, fondamentalement, ce n'est pas une folie d'acheter sur ebay un truc moins cher, mais tu risques d'en avoir pour ton argent, à savoir un truc pas forcément adapté au millimètre près, et qui risque de péter plus tôt. Après, tu peux aussi avoir de la chance et tomber sur quelque chose de très bien. Perso, j'ai acheté mon câble display-port DVI sur ebay pour trois francs six sous, et il marche du tonnerre. Pareil pour un câble hdmi-dvi, et plein plein d'autres choses que j'achète sur ebay à des vendeurs chinois. Mais pour le mac, j'ai préféré ne pas prendre de risque. Un câble à 2&#8364;, s'il pète, ben t'en achète un autre. Un caddy à 15&#8364;, s'il endommage ton disque dur (je ne sais pas si c'est possible, mais on ne sait jamais) ou ta carte mère, ben... t'auras perdu plus que 15&#8364;.
Après, ce n'est que mon avis, faut voir ce que pensent les autres forumeurs.

Edit : et désolée de n'avoir pas répondu à ta question, je faisais juste un bilan par rapport aux posts de base du fil...


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2012)

Pour profiter plainement du SSd il faut pas le mettre a la place du DVD mais là ou il y avait l'ancien disque il me semble .

En revanche la perte d'autonomie est bien réelle , puisqu&#8217;un SSD en contradiction avec un HD consomme toujours pareil dés l'allumage.

Il me semble judicieux de n'avoir qu'un SSD dans la bécane et un disque externe pour le gros stokage.
Double disques dur veut aussi dire gain de poids ...  mais bon ça c'est pas super important .


En SSD pas cher il y a ça http://www.blogeee.net/2012/03/un-ssd-2-5-verbatim-128go-pour-89-99e/
Peut etre pas l'ultra top mais ça reste du SSD , et à se prix là ...



et je lis ça actuellement
http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/performances-ssd-capacite-23386/


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Mars 2012)

Je pense que le SSD pèse beaucoup moins lourd que le superdrive. En tout cas, le mien était tellement léger que j'ai soupçonné à un moment donné que le gars qui me l'avait vendu m'avait juste donné la boîte (l'extérieur du SSD, quoi). Mais non, il est bien là ^^ 
Question perte d'autonomie, je pense que c'est effectivement le gars. De mon côté, la perte d'autonomie est surtout due au fait que j'ai dû interdire au dur de se mettre en veille parce que j'ai besoin parfois de télécharger de gros trucs (genre récemment la bêta de photoshop cs6, et j'ai une connec de merde, donc ça a pris 1h30), et je n'ai pas envie de rester sur l'ordi. Du coup, paf, le dur s'est mis en veille, le téléchargement s'est arrêté. Pareil pour le vidage de la corbeille lorsque j'ai vidé le dur après avoir mis le système sur le SSD.
On n'a pas toujours envie de se trimballer un disque externe (et je pense que question autonomie, avoir toujours un disque externe usb branché (je parle d'un disque sans alim externe) n'est pas judicieux, ça va consommer vachement plus que le dur interne, sans compter la vitesse de transfert moisie à cause de l'usb 2. Après, ce n'est que mon avis, mais j'ai mon compte utilisateur sur le dur, et comme c'est un portable, il m'arrive de me déplacer dans la maison avec (c'est pour ça que je l'ai acheté, j'ai déjà un desktop), et franchement, me traîner à chaque fois que je bouge, c'est pas très intéressant.
Pour les gens qui ne se déplacent pas, ok, mais dans mon cas, prendre un 17" pour ne jamais se déplacer, j'aurais pu tout autant payer 1000 de moins et acheter un iMac...
Donc tout dépend de l'usage qu'on en fait.


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2012)

j'ai jamais eu de SSD dans la main , mais il est fort possible que le superdrive soit plus lourd .

Quand a la mise en veille des disques c'est automatique , ton disque ne se mettra pas en veille si l'ordi le sollicite / même dans "eco dénergie" à permettre "l'arret des disques des que possible"  

Je pense que les chipsets des disques font même ça tout seul , ça été dailleurs l'une des grandes guerres des fabricants dans le monde des portables .

Je songe de plus en plus à prendre un SSD un de ces quatre .Les perfs sont quand même hallucinantes , méme si elles sont théoriques , en enlevant 1/3 ont reste dans le stupéfiant


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Mars 2012)

Oui, mais j'ai expérimenté, et le dur s'est mis en veille alors qu'il était sollicité (vidage de la corbeille, téléchargement de photoshop). Du coup, j'ai été obligée d'empêcher l'arrêt des disques, ce qui m'embête un peu... Je pensais moi aussi que le disque n'allait pas s'arrêter s'il était sollicité :/


----------

